

Show HN: Just launched The hardest fishing game app.  Would love feedback - leonhuu007
https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/id856623884?mt=8

======
endriju
Played for 10 minutes with high score 7 - it is hard indeed. Took me a few
seconds to figure out I should use my left thumb to control the fish-hook. I
use iPhone 4, which runs the game with no problem. 2 questions: Is there any
in-game progress except the high-score challenge? What is the role of the
shark? :) Good job!

~~~
leonhuu007
Thanks Endriju,

No in-game progress yet in this version. We're trying to make it simple and
challenging. Feedback will help us improve our next version. My highest was 35
but a member of our team got 75 before. So we know it is capable for someone
to score 100. Hope you can help us share it too :)-

------
scottmagdalein
This is really fun! Not sure why the shark keeps attacking me or how to get
that sucker to cut it out. Maybe a little explanation of the shark would help.
Didn't get too far so I'm not sure what kind of levels or progression there
is. Well done on the overall responsiveness of the game.

~~~
leonhuu007
Game begins with 15 seconds. Each fish you catch will add 2 seconds to the
timer. Out of time, shark will eat you. Maybe we should add a message box
before the game start saying "Fish Fast Before You Get Eaten"?

